# NEW BUILD: 1977 14' lightning craft



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

some renderings for painting   [smiley=1-mmm.gif]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I vote for #3


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> I vote for #3


2nd this. looks sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

some more pics from this week....

good side shot.

benchseats removed for decks

removed transom

new transom (not trimmed)


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice job, very nice. Why are you building the transom so high...long shaft outboard?

What are doing for a livewell??

Keep pics coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

> Nice job, very nice. Why are you building the transom so high...long shaft outboard?
> 
> What are doing for a livewell??
> 
> Keep pics coming.


Long shaft and the livewell will be in the rear deck. got renderings of that coming soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

top view rendering


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

I down-loaded google sketchup a few days ago and started playing with all the tool and made a 3D rendering of the basic hull i still have to make the decks and coffinbox, but i thought id show you this........
  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a thought, if you put the livewell in the front deck you could use it to add weight forward and bring the bow down if riding solo


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Also depends where you have your gas tank


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

but also with the gas tank, as you are out on the water for the day you will start to loose weight acounting for fuel loss


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Imo i belize gas tanks should go in the center of gravity of boats so that it dose not effect the ride, but with micros we can not put gas tanks under the deck.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine is under my front deck..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

made another few renderings.......................


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the look of your layout, but I would downsize the coffin box / livewell setup for more "walk around" space. 

Are you using Google "sketchup" for all of your renderings? I need to make some simple renderings myself.


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice! I am a year away from tackling something similar.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

these renderings are awesome and Caucasian is right about the gas tank, like him i have it under my front deck. Also with what SnookDaddy said, you're probably going to wish you had more walk-around room on the floor deck than what you sketched. But all in all it depends how you fish and how you like your boat set up storage wise. For me I'd shrink the coffin box and utilize the floor deck for walking area especially if I have a buddy on board with me. just my  [smiley=2cents.gif]

keep the pics and build coming I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

haha im only 17 with out a job i have no cash flow right now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

> I like the look of your layout, but I would downsize the coffin box / livewell setup for more "walk around" space.
> 
> Are you using Google "sketchup" for all of your renderings?  I need to make some simple renderings myself.


yea i could make the coffin a lil smaller but usually ill be on the platform spotting fish and rishing while my buddys running the troling motor or ill pole with he flyfishes

it dosent really matter but i hate when stuff is in the boat but i want the storage ...im worried about it getting in the way when it gets hectic when you have a tarpon on


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job with the sketchup model!


----------

